# What do you recommend? 7D 60D T3i T4i



## garyploski (Mar 19, 2012)

Greets, CR.

Long time reader of CR, first time forum poster.

I am an actor/techy based in the NYC/CT area and plan on investing in a home setup so that I can shoot a webseries, audition scenes, and other actor related video and photo content inside and outside.

For sometime I was tracking the DIGIC 5 and 5D3 announcements with the goal of upgrading from my PowerShot S45 (it's not working as it once did) to a DSLR. At the time it was more camera than I needed and I'm glad I went with it because I learned a great deal more than I could have with a standard point and shoot.

With the announcement in the can I know that the 5D3 is more than I need though I am now left asking myself, and anyone willing to share their 2¢, what they would do were they in my position.

According to a recent poll on ifp.org about which camera will be used during the next shoot the following numbers reveal my uncertainty:
7D - 27%
Rebel T2i/Rebel T3i - 25%
60D - 15%

All three cameras, while a few years old, provide fantastic quality images (still and video). This morning CR announced that there is likely going to be a T4i released at/before NAB with the new DIGIC sensor along with some unknown new features.

Because I'll often work alone a flip-out/rotating LCD screen is something that ranks very highly for my needs.

With this in mind here is the question I cannot answer with my limited knowledge of the DSLR product line:

Would it be to my benefit/detriment to purchase an older camera (used?/new?) or will it be better to wait on the new Rebel or should I wait on an update of the 60D?

Having no camera on hand for my future needs makes it easy to hold off for another month or two if need be.

Thanks for all of your thoughts/suggestions!

GP


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2012)

Not a video guy myself, but I'd wait a few weeks and see if a T4i is announced. Seems likely they will introduce some new video features with that model.


----------



## fernando (Mar 19, 2012)

Wait for the T4i announcement, see if the new features are worth the wait. If not, then get a cheap 60D body (800-900) and start investing in lenses. Rebel bodies in my opinion are just too small, made of light plastic, lacking fast access buttons, etc....and I don't think the T4i will change that. 

If a new 60D or 7D gets announced, it probably won't be until the end of the year. You could sell the old body and get the updated one later. That's what I'm planning to do, 5DMK III is too expensive and the Rebels are just too uncomfortable when compared to a 60D or 7D(don't get the 7D, no swivel screen, same video).

Hope it helps for something, I use mine mostly for video.


----------



## garyploski (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for both of your replies.

The idea of purchasing a 60D and then possibly selling it when there is an update (later this year?) is a fabulous idea to consider.

I'm so curious to see what the T4i will actually offer. I like the idea of Wifi being built in but a touchscreen?


----------



## peederj (Mar 22, 2012)

Since nearly no one handholds the body when shooting professional video, the T3i is far superior to the 60D for that purpose. Lightweight and compact with no visual or workflow penalty. (Unless you want the 7D's 720p HDMI live output, which helps with an external monitor.)

Also, the T3i is unique among Canon's line in offering moire-free 3x digital zoom. With a very wide-angle lens, you can get the best picture of any of that era of Canons using that feature.

If you can wait for he T4i announcement (certainly by mid-May at the latest I think) then do so. They might have some of the 5D3 tech in there.


----------



## garyploski (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, peederj.

I may be jumping the gun but if the T4i is announced and it steps up the game, even a little bit, it's going to be the camera to choose. A lightweight camera will be an aspect that will place highly in my list of needs.

The moire-free zoom is something I was unaware of until now.

Please keep the suggestions coming. I'm thrilled to be learning so much about these DSLRs. ;D


----------



## nicku (Mar 22, 2012)

I suggest a 60D and a 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## garyploski (Apr 30, 2012)

A follow to the original question...

The t4i doesn't look like it's going to make an appearance for a while, the 60D was semi-'upgraded' with the 60Da and the 7D is holding fast as it is.

Presently this is the approximate price comparison for the body only versions of each

~650 - T3i
~900 - 60D
~1400 - 7D

CR just posted a deal for the 7D at Adorama for 1199.

This puts the sale price near the middle of the standard pricing of the 60D and the 7D. Is this a too good to pass up price drop? Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2012)

garyploski said:


> A follow to the original question...
> 
> The t4i doesn't look like it's going to make an appearance for a while, the 60D was semi-'upgraded' with the 60Da and the 7D is holding fast as it is.
> 
> ...



$1199 for a 7D is a great deal, but keep in mind all the cameras you mentioned have the same sensor. But at that price the 7D is definitely worth getting, it's much more solid than a T3i and is far superior to both on the stills side.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 30, 2012)

garyploski said:



> This puts the sale price near the middle of the standard pricing of the 60D and the 7D. Is this a too good to pass up price drop? Thoughts/suggestions?


I made this same choice a while back and ended up with the 60D. Unless you need the enhanced stills side of things (8fps, better AF, weather sealing), you're throwing away money on a 7D that could have gone to lenses. And I can tell you that, having used the T3i and 60D, the 60D is way easier to hand-hold when you need it. Also, if you end up putting a lens with any weight on the front, the 60D feels more balanced.

You can get a 60D body for $640+tax refurbished through the Canon Loyalty Program. Last I had heard, they were also giving the same 20% discount on refurb lenses when purchased at the same time as the body. They've been out of stock on most lenses, but that is an option. 

Basically, you free up $4-500 for lenses instead of getting the 7D body that has the same tech for your purposes. Also, the 7D doesn't have Magic Lantern, and things like focus peaking, etc become incredibly important for video. The T3i doesn't do ISO intervals of 160 natively like the 60D, but, you can put ML on the T3i and get that.

Your choice should basically be between the T3i and 60D, and then its just a matter of whether it will be on a tripod or rig all the time, or if you might do some hand-held stuff. I'd spend the extra few hundred dollars on a 5dII ($1500 through Canon Loyalty) and get the low-light ability before I'd buy a 7D in your case. Especially if you are doing indoor work with the theater.


----------



## garyploski (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts. The price just jumped back up to $1,519.00. Ah well.


----------



## Cgdillan (Apr 30, 2012)

60D for now. Better battery life. more iso options. kelvin white balance when trying to match "kelvin shooter" or for when the auto and presets don't look just right.


----------



## cliffwang (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't use 60D, so I cannot give you any idea for it. I have upgraded to 7D from T2i. The IQ between T2i and 7D are almost same. However, the control of 7D is much much better than T2i. I believe the control of 7D will be much better than T3i and T4i as well. Many people say 60D is also good. However, I love the continue shots and AF on 7D. I would say think about what you need and buy what you need.


----------



## pj1974 (May 1, 2012)

I upgraded from a Canon entry level DSLR to a Canon 7D a few years ago. 

The AF in the 7D is just what I want - good spread, higher number of AF points, higher FPS when I need it, and much much better build / handling body than either the "Rebel" series, or the XXD line.

However if these things are not so important to you, the 60D or T3i are very good cameras, with sensors and video performance very similar.

Certainly for 'not so challenging' situations, the 60D and T3i can produce stunning images too. However for the many 'more challenging' situations (eg birds in flight, or compositions requiring more focus points) - I really value the additions that the 7D offers there.

At the end of the day having both very good glass (lenses) and a suitable body is what I've gone without going 'pro' (eg 1 Series). All the best with your decision.

Paul


----------



## elflord (May 1, 2012)

You need to figure out what your budget is, and what lenses and accessories you will want for video. Lenses get expensive very quickly. Some other things that could add to your budget include support (tripod, pan/tilt head for the tripod, and/or stabilization rig), extra audio gear (the on camera microphones are not very good, nor are the on camera audio recorders), possibly some lighting. 

My advice would be to get the newest model Rebel. That way you don't spend much on the body, and you get the latest iteration of video tech in the body. Most of the advantages of the 7D over the rebelbodies aren't relevant to video (for example, better AF system, autofocus micro adjust, better controls for stills and better optical viewfinder won't help you with video). Keep the focus on the overall kit, you don't want to blow most of your budget on the body and do the rest as an afterthought. 

Look up magic lantern if you're not familiar with it. I don't think it works with all models, so that is something you will want to check.

For stills, I'm not a fan of buying the newest, shiniest body, but Canon's video support in DSLR (as opposed to stills, the traditional function of these cameras) is still very much in its infancy, so I'd be all for waiting and seeing what comes next.


----------



## JasonATL (May 1, 2012)

If you plan to do a lot of video, then the flip screen on the 60D and T3i are critical. 

The video image quality among the three are said to be about the same. 

I only have the T3i, but specifically chose it over the 60D. My main reason at the time was that I wanted to put the extra $200 to $300 into lenses. My reason now (the original one still stands) is the 3x zoom feature that peederj mentioned. It has been a true life saver in a couple of situations. Plus, it is just really handy. The 60D doesn't have this capability. Put the extra $300 (or, if you're able to afford the 7D, then the extra $700) toward a good lens to benefit both stills and video. I recommend the Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 lens.

And, I would wait another couple of weeks. You still might end up getting the T3i, but you might be able to get it at a cheaper price.


----------

